# Looking at getting 2nd male vizsla... Help needed! 😀



## Maxipink (Jun 11, 2013)

We have a young male at the moment, nearly 4 months old, and he is the most wonderful thing that has ever happened to us! He is our first vizsla and has exceeded our expectations of what an amazing breed they are!

So we are now looking to get a second vizsla... Ideally a male. Max (our vizsla) would be around 6 months old if/when we do. I know getting 2 males is not normally recommended, but max is great will all other dogs, males included.

I am just after some advice or if anyone has had 2 males whether it is generally ok? And anything I should know?

Thanks everyone 
Xxx maxipink xxx


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would wait til the pup is around 2 so you get a full view of how they are with other males.


----------



## Maxipink (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it generally that he is too young to introduce another dog into the family? Or would it be okay with a female? 

Thanks


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I got my second MALE Vizsla when my first was nine months old, they are great togeather!

Where have you heard two males are not good togeather? I have had two or more male dogs my whole life, and I think almost every one I know who have had dogs have had multiple males as well. Weird to hear that....

I have known one or two people that had problems with females but nothing that wasn't quickly fixed.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I think they like each other just fine!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our Max was around 5 months old, when we got Skyy (1 year old at that time).
It was difficult in the beginning, training both of them and dealing with some of Skyy's problems (she was afraid of everything, did not trust men, ect.), but I would not change a thing!

They get along great, although they never cuddle with each other - Skyy likes her space.

I don't think 2 males would be a problem, as long as one of them is submissive.

Good luck!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

3.5 years young My Rudy and yes named after the football movie from N. D.

age 16 weeks Baby Willow

Team Swede

they never part

they give so much to me

there nuts

there better then great

Red Bird Dogs and Keep me rolling

without risks and love

what was the rewards?

My Life is remote raw Fish On and My Great Vizslas

a choice not a chance

I try to exceeed


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our second male is 3 weeks old at the breeder. I think 2 males are fine, though I believe your pup is too young. For us, Miles' most challenging time was age 11-14 months. We dedicated a great deal of time and training and at 17 months we had a nice comment yesterday that he was one if the best behaved dogs he has met. I can't imagine having 2 pups in that teenage phase.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Max, it's unclear why you want to add another at this point, what are your expectations? That will determine a lot.

Having two males is fine, the issues you usually hear about are related to either having an intact female in the pack, or just poor training. If there's no bitch in heat in the house AND you train them well, there's no real problem with two same gender dogs, they tend to work it out.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

lonestar said:


> Max, it's unclear why you want to add another at this point, what are your expectations? That will determine a lot.


Isn't it clear? Two dogs can take care of each other, leaving the man time for more important stuff... At least that's my logic... ;D


----------



## Maxipink (Jun 11, 2013)

We can give another dog a good home is why we would like another, and companionship for ourselves and max. Thanks everyone for your replies, we will definitely have a good think about it.

Ps. Love the pictures of the dogs together! that's what I want! Xxx

Maxipink x


----------



## lpdonahue (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Looking at getting 2nd male vizsla... Help needed!*

We have 2 and they love each other.... I can't imagine only having the one even though we hesitated at first that maybe 2 pups was too much. It was actually easier.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm having two dog withdrawals!! Penny's been gone 4 days and I'm now Cash's primary playmate. I have to admit that I've been spoiled - two dogs definitely wear each other out and entertain each other! Cash won't leave me alone he wants constant attention and he never wants to stop playing. I am enjoying the quality time alone with Cash, but I think that we will both be happy to have Penny back. One more week to go and then we'll all be back together again. ;D


----------

